# 175 grain broadheads



## Jamesw (Sep 14, 2007)

Most people use a 125gn glue on broadhead mounted on a 42gn aluminum adapter to get a 175gn head.You have many choices in the 125gn range so have a big selection of broadheads to choose from if shoot aluminum or carbon arrows.With wood arrows you are more limited.


----------



## sj_lutz (Feb 25, 2005)

Jamesw said:


> Most people use a 125gn glue on broadhead mounted on a 42gn aluminum adapter to get a 175gn head.You have many choices in the 125gn range so have a big selection of broadheads to choose from if shoot aluminum or carbon arrows.With wood arrows you are more limited.


Did the same thing this week with some 125 grain Eclipse's.


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

125 grain glue on broadhead + 42 grain screw on adapter = a 167 grain broadhead or am I missing something here?


----------



## sj_lutz (Feb 25, 2005)

Yeah, well, the adapters I have are actually 45 grains, so I guess it's a 170 grain. I suppose the addition of a 5 grain ring / washer would get it the rest of the way.


----------



## Jamesw (Sep 14, 2007)

Yeah they will not come out perfect.The glue adds some weight however.They will come out close enough unless you are borderline on your tuneing you can't see or shoot the difference.


----------



## clover leaf (Mar 11, 2005)

you can also use a steel adapter in 75 grain and some 100 grain glue on heads, such as a snuffer or magnus. If you can't find 100 grain glue ons take a steel adapter and grind it down a little until you achieve the correct weight. I like steel better aluminum bends.


----------



## SlowBowInMO (Dec 4, 2003)

As they suggested, if you use a glue on head with adapters the combinations are nearly endless. You'll be hard pressed to tell any difference in 10 grains as long as your bow is tuned. And there are glue on heads available in 130 and 135 grains (Zwickey and Magnus come to mind) if you want to hit the weight right on.

Razorcaps are also available in a 175, and the Thunderhead Magnum is 170. I'm sure there are others if you look hard enough.


----------



## Bullwings (May 4, 2009)

http://www.alaskabowhunting.com

they sell broadheads all the way up to 200 grains.


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

Ace Super Express, vented, 175 grains. $22.95 for 6. I'm currently shooting the 200-grain nonvented version out of my longbow and am extremely pleased.

http://www.bowsite2.com/aceshopping/product1.asp?SID=2&Product_ID=8


----------



## Arwin (Jun 19, 2009)

The ACE heads are awesome!!!!! I used the same head on two deer and a hog, then sent it off to another hunter to have. They stay sharp and are really easy to sharpen with a kitchen knife sharpener.
I liked the 160 grain models.


----------



## desmobob (Dec 22, 2002)

KEITH G said:


> I currently shoot 175gr field points and would like to stick with the same weight for hunting. I can't seem to find that grain in a broadhead anywhere. Any know I can find some?


Zwickey Deltas = 170 grains,


----------



## goblism (Apr 12, 2007)

tusker 155 grain concordes with zwickey hollow adapters will come in at about 175 grains after sharpening


----------



## bustnbulls (Aug 1, 2005)

If you are shooting carbons, just get the 100gn brass insert and 75-100gn heads. I like alot of point weight I shoot over 225gn total up front. Hits like hell. peaseout!


----------

